# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Karakter (De Bleskolk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Karakter (De Bleskolk)
Vriezenveenseweg 213
Almelo 

Bezoek de website van Karakter


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Karakter (De Bleskolk).*

----------

